

Working on a single page search engine, DDG inspired (no data collection) - christianowens
http://select.ly
I'm working on a single page style search engine that allows you to get a result set all on a single page, (videos, web, news, social, images etc...), It's still early alpha and very buggy. DDG inspired (we don't collect personal search data)
======
rsmaniak
This is awesome, I love it! may I ask what is the technology behind it?

~~~
christianowens
PHP/ MySQL we're using some Python for some backend processes some of the
results we're pulling from APIs but we are working on our own crawler that
we'll mashup with other data to make better results...

------
christianowens
(iPhone native version + mobile web version coming soon too)

